# Hi all - quick intro



## angeja (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello all just wanted to provide a quick intro.

I was born in Portugal and emigrated to Canada 36 yrs ago at tender age of 6. Have visited many times and hold onto that "dream" of one day returning even possibly on a part time basis..... My wife is also Portuguese, from the Faro area and I am/was from near Aveiro. Looking forward to reading through all the great posts and contributing when possible.

Thanks


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Angeja,
Welcome to our little home. Mrs Silvers is from Toronto of Portuguese parentage, I am English of dubious parentage.


----------



## angeja (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome. We are also living in Toronto, and a warm Hello to a fellow Torontonian, Mrs. Silvers.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I will pass on your good wishes. She hasn't completely left Toronto behind, she still watches all the Leafs games, even though they mainly start around midnight!
She used to work at the Bank of Montreal on Bloor St, if you know that area.


----------



## angeja (Mar 18, 2009)

We live very close to Bloor St, and would likely know the branch or of the branch she worked at.
As for the box of turtles for the Mrs...I could probably send her a box of turtles as we have some family going mid April. Is there a PM function on this board where we could discuss particulars?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

That would be very kind of you.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

hi and welcome.


----------

